# ^^ndstitle-1186^^



## shaunj66 (Sep 14, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1186^^


----------



## Spikey (Sep 14, 2006)

YAY! Now we only need New Harvest Moon!


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

Finally, one game I haven't played yet in Japanese. lol


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 14, 2006)

Not working on M3 at all. Looks like another LSW2


----------



## Azngamer15 (Sep 14, 2006)

im gonna try g6 soon


----------



## amrod (Sep 14, 2006)

0kb file with supercard software...


----------



## xlinkinpakx (Sep 14, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
HOW CAN IT NOT WORK IF THE JAP ONE WORKED I GOT SO DAMN HAPPY WHEN I SAW THIS GAME I GOT UP TOOK OFF MY PANTS AND DANCED....

BETWEEN THIS AND LEGO STARWARS 2 I AM PISSED OFF, PROLLY MY 2 MOST WANTED GAMES OF....THIS WEEK...


----------



## Golds (Sep 14, 2006)

I never could get into these type of games. So i'm not too upset if it does not work.


----------



## x_comp (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.bokumono.com/series/corosute/
http://www.natsume.com/games/HM_ds/index.html

I don't like this Harvest Moon: Colobockle Station game... The story starts off dumb = /

I prefer the original way where you're left with a farm and you get to start farming right away. The upcoming "Harvest Moon: The Island You Grew Up With" looks and sounds _much_ better.

http://xcomp.gamebrink.com/?p=224


----------



## bakhalishta (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(xlinkinpakx @ Sep 13 2006 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ...



I HEAR YOU MAN. LEGO STAR WARS II LOOked so--oooh, that's where that cap locks key was


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(x_comp @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> http://www.bokumono.com/series/corosute/
> http://www.natsume.com/games/HM_ds/index.html
> 
> I don't like this Harvest Moon: Colobockle Station game... The story starts off dumb = /
> ...



One reason I skipped on this (and the Girl version) in the Japanese release was because of Rune Factory, but after that, I realized nothing can replace a good old fashioned Harvest Moon. As for the story, I'd have to check it out.

I loved the old one's "Your grandpa dies. Now the farm is yours. Go farm, boy." story.


----------



## Azngamer15 (Sep 14, 2006)

g6 doesnt work either! =((((((((


----------



## bakhalishta (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Azngamer15 @ Sep 13 2006 said:


> g6 doesnt work either! =((((((((


Doesn't work for me either. Not that big a deal, I never liked the harvest moon games a lot


----------



## x_comp (Sep 14, 2006)

@xlinkinpakx

Rockman ZX was the same so, no surprise there. Just have to wait a little longer for the flash cart teams to update their patchers or just buy the game. An original boxed game is always better than a file on a computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> One reason I skipped on this (and the Girl version) in the Japanese release was because of Rune Factory, but after that, I realized nothing can replace a good old fashioned Harvest Moon. As for the story, I'd have to check it out.
> 
> I loved the old one's "Your grandpa dies. Now the farm is yours. Go farm, boy." story.


Well, you won't get that classic storyline here... It starts off with two witches fighting with their magic powers if I recall right and the good witch gets wizzed away. Now you have to work with the "bad" witch and the sprites to help get her back by farming.

Stopped going any further in the game after that because it was too dumb for me. Also, usually I don't care about graphics but in this case, I think the GBA games look better than this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rune Factory on the other hand was great! An excellent start to the New Harvest Moon series! Only thing I didn't like was the way you had to charge up with farm tools and the bad controls. Everything else was top-notch and I think the European version will do well.


----------



## amrod (Sep 14, 2006)

it works on DesmuMe v0.3.6.


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 14, 2006)

Works on DeSmuME.0.4.0, props go to the folks in the IRC channel.


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(x_comp @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Well, you won't get that classic storyline here... It starts off with two witches fighting with their magic powers if I recall right and the good witch gets wizzed away. Now you have to work with the "bad" witch and the sprites to help get her back by farming.
> 
> Stopped going any further in the game after that because it was too dumb for me. Also, usually I don't care about graphics but in this case, I think the GBA games look better than this
> 
> ...



Oh lol. I guess I really should try the rom out before coughing up $$$.

And yeah I actually liked Rune Factory but I'm craving for a 'old skool' Harvest Moon. Just a little polishing and I'd greatly welcome a Rune Factory sequel.


----------



## Bladedaos (Sep 14, 2006)

it does not work with the EZ-Flash 4 either, but at least Lego star wars works and rockman saves.


----------



## GHB (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm guessing this won't work with SCLite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will have to try it after work...


----------



## Deletable_Man (Sep 14, 2006)

Eventhough I love HM games, I was not looking forward to this one. I remember taking one look at the graphics, noting characters from the horrible GCN version (the first GCN one, A Wonderful Life, a travesty to the HM name), and dismissed it oncely.


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(GHB @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> I'm guessing this won't work with SCLite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



0kb file like LSW2 as was previously posted.


----------



## HandheldFrog (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm really looking foward to playing this tittle. I hope G6 Lite comes out with some patch.


----------



## GHB (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(TheVirus @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(GHB @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing this won't work with SCLite
> ...



It didn't specify which SC patcher it was tested with. I was desperately hoping (however unlikely it may be) that it was only tested with say SC CF, and the SC Micro SD software may have made a difference... Oh well


----------



## ebcubs03 (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope EZ4 fixes this soon like lego star wars.. 

This is really annoying lately. Might be a bit of a problem?


----------



## sexymexi (Sep 14, 2006)

does it work in safe mode with g6 lite?


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(ebcubs03 @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> I hope EZ4 fixes this soon like lego star wars..
> 
> This is really annoying lately. Might be a bit of a problem?


Yes that's why i dun like. Presume that every more games release in furture will be like that. Maybe DS-X will wrk fine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Look forward to playing Harvest Moon, i might as well buy the genuine version


----------



## ds6220 (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(sexymexi @ Sep 13 2006 said:


> does it work in safe mode with g6 lite?


nope


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2006)

The fact that this or any game doesn't work on a flashcard doesn't make me want to go out and buy it. It just makes me ignore it and move on. I hope some developers read this because I feel if your game is so good that you have to hide it, why would you hide it at all? Don't you think your game would sell on its own merits and buzz created by the Flashcard crowd. For example I have tried the Japanese version of Final Fantasy III just to see what it was like and found it to be good therefore I went down to EB Games and put a preorder in early for when it comes out in Australia. Simple really. It's the same with MP3's, people download the album and if it's any good they'll more than likely buy it. Some people won't, granted, but if you put out crap media then you don't deserve my, or anyone's hard earned. [/my2cents]


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes! Now all we need is Mech Assualt!!


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMiSt @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Yes! Now all we need is Mech Assualt!!



And a working fix for this and LSW2.


----------



## dsrules (Sep 14, 2006)

It works on G6 using U-Disk Manager 4.4


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(dsrules @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> It works on G6 using U-Disk Manager 4.4



Do you have a link? It's not here yet.

Edit: Nevermind, got it


----------



## AshsToAshs (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Sep 13 2006 said:


> QUOTE(dsrules @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > It works on G6 using U-Disk Manager 4.4
> ...



well i dont got it... where can i find 4.4 at?

-Ash-


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 14, 2006)

Check this thread:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=36989&st=0


----------



## x_comp (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Oh lol. I guess I really should try the rom out before coughing up $$$.
> 
> And yeah I actually liked Rune Factory but I'm craving for a 'old skool' Harvest Moon. Just a little polishing and I'd greatly welcome a Rune Factory sequel.


Yeah, that's why I'm waiting for "Harvest Moon: The Island You Grew Up With" It starts off slightly different but at least the story's more plausible like the originals were and this time you get to see the whole town develop and change over time


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(x_comp @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm waiting for "Harvest Moon: The Island You Grew Up With" It starts off slightly different but at least the story's more plausible like the originals were and this time you get to see the whole town develop and change over time



Just add WFC play to that and it will be made into pure awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TGS2006 give us some good news.


----------



## awlawl (Sep 14, 2006)

m3 user get the new gm 27a and it should work.it fixed all the previous issue as well like megaman zx not saving


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 14, 2006)

Im glad this harvest moon game got bad reviews, always thought the series was pretty bad, especially the GBA games, really put a smile on my face when I saw the bad reviews


----------



## Costello (Sep 14, 2006)

It works on the NinjaDS too now


----------



## MegaMario (Sep 14, 2006)

Hopefully the EZ4 team will be one of the first ones to make a patch for it, as they were for Lego Star Wars (2nd to Ewin, but who was those?)


----------



## ds6220 (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(MegaMario @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Hopefully the EZ4 team will be one of the first ones to make a patch for it, as they were for Lego Star Wars (2nd to Ewin, but who was those?)


Ummmmmm.....wha??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  you know that this works on other cards, right? I am sure EZ4 will come up with a patch if they have not as of this writing, but this game works now anyway.


----------



## littleho (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(ds6220 @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(MegaMario @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully the EZ4 team will be one of the first ones to make a patch for it, as they were for Lego Star Wars (2nd to Ewin, but who was those?)
> ...


they havent yet


----------



## iNtruda (Sep 14, 2006)

anyone know how to get it to work on a mini supercard?


----------



## Retrievil (Sep 14, 2006)

Working fine on M3 Perfect SD.

M3 team rocks.


----------



## jchen (Sep 15, 2006)

some people are having freezing problems with the actual cart, does the rom have any problems?


----------



## Bullshirt (Sep 15, 2006)

^^^
It froze for me after I went to sleep for the first day


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 15, 2006)

Actually, for the story haters, this seems like a continuation of the GBA game Friends of Mineral Town. The graphics are almost exactly the same, and I recognize a bunch of characters from the GBA game AND GameCube game.

Plus the game takes place in Mineral Town, just like the GBA game.


----------



## delta123 (Sep 15, 2006)

actually it doesn't. i think it is in forget me not valley which is the town in HM: a wonderful life for gc. it happens 100years after that series, hence the characters are the same but the names are different.


----------



## sketch143 (Sep 15, 2006)

So i have a question.. what's so bad about this game again? i find it fairly decent (just like all Harvest moon games on hand helds)

Can someone tell me exactly why it sucks? or is everyone just going along with the bandwagon effect?


----------



## _ORiON_ (Sep 15, 2006)

it's because of the story. harvest moon's usual story is someone dies and you own the farm to raise it. now, a little change in the plot did not appeal to some


----------



## sketch143 (Sep 15, 2006)

Lol... it's the same then.. His father died.. he owns the farm now.. =p play it and you'll see


----------



## _ORiON_ (Sep 15, 2006)

oh, i mean something's much changed in the story. and then only a minor change in others (graphics, sound etc). 

but i still like it no matter what


----------



## Cutman (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Retrievil @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Working fine on M3 Perfect SD.
> 
> M3 team rocks.




What settings are you using?


----------



## sketch143 (Sep 15, 2006)

anyone have an idea on where to find ores? my character is always dies in an attempt to water 9 9x9 fields.. =\ i need a watering can upgrade.


----------



## BenDiesel (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(sketch143 @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> anyone have an idea on where to find ores? my character is always dies in an attempt to water 9 9x9 fields.. =\ i need a watering can upgrade.



Yeah, I need this info too


----------



## flashermac (Sep 16, 2006)

No joy on an SCSD or a neoflash MK2, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.........................
Rom scene has made me impatient, must chill........


----------



## HugeCock (Sep 16, 2006)

lol get ores in the cave....


----------



## BenDiesel (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> lol get ores in the cave....



Wasnt very obvious that you had to go in after 9pm, lol


----------



## sketch143 (Sep 16, 2006)

yah. go into the cave at aroun 8 pm with the hammer equipped.. =\


----------



## flashermac (Sep 16, 2006)

Yay, patches available for SCSD and CF! See the usual sources


----------



## wohoo (Sep 16, 2006)

... i get white screens with 27a..... in both dma mode and safe mood...

edit: btw, i got M3 CF and this is the FIRST games that didn't work when i tried it!


----------



## romeoondaline (Sep 16, 2006)

Same I guess we'll just have to wait for a new version of M3 or w/e 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But there other games soo i am not that worried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## adgloride (Sep 16, 2006)

Tried the patched one on the supercard lite, works no problems.


----------



## beelzebub2040 (Sep 16, 2006)

Works fine on M3 with new 27a update, get it Here
(Trim-Rom, Fastboot, 4xDMA, Software Reset) - Trim-Rom on M3-CF *may* result in whitescreen after a certain point.


----------



## ebcubs03 (Sep 16, 2006)

Where's the SC SD patch?


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 16, 2006)

SC lite patched version works fine on the sc sd


----------



## Cutman (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(beelzebub2040 @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> Works fine on M3 with new 27a update, get it Here
> (Trim-Rom, Fastboot, 4xDMA, Software Reset) - Trim-Rom on M3-CF *may* result in whitescreen after a certain point.




Thank you for the information!


----------



## ebcubs03 (Sep 16, 2006)

Will somebody please link me to the new patch?


----------



## meangreenie (Sep 16, 2006)

http://l33t.spod.org/ratx/DS/SC/misc/    thanks to ratx for making the patches


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 16, 2006)

Patched it and it runs on my SCSD, hooray!  Although someone was saying there's bits of text missing in the SC patched version - don't know myself, just tried it out to see if it boots.


----------



## ebcubs03 (Sep 16, 2006)

How do I patch this on supercard? I have no idea what to do with the files..


----------



## breezerx (Sep 16, 2006)

Maybe a stupid question but does anyone know how to save in this game?

Tried to save a couple of times but it always says it can't save.

I'm playing this game on my mini m3 sd with 27a firmware. (didn't change any of the settings)


----------



## MC DUI (Sep 17, 2006)

QUOTE(ebcubs03 @ Sep 17 2006 said:


> How do I patch this on supercard? I have no idea what to do with the files..



Can somebody post how to use the patching program?????   THANKS!


----------



## romeoondaline (Sep 17, 2006)

http://www.gameboy-advance.net/nintendo_ds/ndspatcher.htm
here a link to the patcher i used all it is, is a little icon you drag your rom and drop it but for me it hasnt been saving no matter wat i try


----------



## romeoondaline (Sep 17, 2006)

oo yea then another version of the game will be created it would say ---.nds.gba. Then you write it using the gba mode as in instead of hitting write NDS u hit write GBA


----------



## go185 (Sep 17, 2006)

Although probably nobody cares, the clean rom of HM runs fine and saves on Ninjapass Junior.   (no special patches needed!)


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 17, 2006)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Sep 17 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ebcubs03 @ Sep 17 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > How do I patch this on supercard? I have no idea what to do with the files..
> ...



First use the SC patcher to patch Harvest Moon in the normal way, so you have your .sav and your .dsq file.  The dsq file is 0 bytes of course and useless, so throw it away but keep the .sav file.

Make a folder to work in, something like C:/cowsex/ Put everything in HM_SC.zip and the untouched Harvest Moon nds file in this folder.

(This bit may seem like I'm talking to you like an idiot, but apparently DOS is strange and scary to some people) Open the DOS prompt by clicking start menu -> run and then typing cmd and pressing enter.  Type "cd.." a few times to go up through the directories until you get to C:/>. Now type "cd cowsex" or whatever you called your directory.

Now type bspatch.exe   

So if your HM rom is called lgc-hmds.nds, you're using the SC patch and you want the outputfile to be called  lgc-hmds.dsq type

bspatch.exe lgc-hmds.nds hm_sc.bdf  lgc-hmds.dsq

It'll sit there and think about it for a while, then spit out your dsq file.  Put this with the .sav file you created (make sure they have the same name!) in a directory on your SD card and start sexing those cows.


----------



## crab-scratch (Sep 17, 2006)

has anyone found a guide yet? i played a lot of harvest moon games before - but there are some things i can't figgure out. for example where is the supermarket?! i want to buy seeds ffs!


----------



## sketch143 (Sep 17, 2006)

Read the books on your bookshelf.. also, try using the telephone.. your life revolves around that telephone. =p


----------



## Cjuub (Sep 17, 2006)

http://www.fogu.com/hm6/home.php?p=n

Loads of great info on that site.


----------



## crab-scratch (Sep 17, 2006)

thx a lot


----------



## Metalhead (Sep 17, 2006)

Message deleted


----------



## lil_fighter (Sep 17, 2006)

QUOTE(Metalhead @ Sep 17 2006 said:


> Can I ask where you all download your roms from because the sites I use don't seem to have them yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea, sorry forum rule, i believe you can ask on mIRC though, im not sure


----------



## FranckKnight (Sep 18, 2006)

Works perfect on M3 + GM27a + e27, no problem there.

The only thing I can see is that it doesn't allow me to Linkup with the GBA rom yet. Game Manager doesn't see this game was one of the Linkable games yet.

Hope that they patch that up quickly


----------



## Emu (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't suppose someone could make a rapid share of the patched file so everyone could skip this whole confusion, my stupid thing always comes up with "patcher corrupt"


----------



## DDRFan2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(beelzebub2040 @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> Works fine on M3 with new 27a update, get it Here
> (Trim-Rom, Fastboot, 4xDMA, Software Reset) - Trim-Rom on M3-CF *may* result in whitescreen after a certain point.




I tried it on my M3 CF and all I got was a Blank Screen.  I am using GM 27a + loader.  It still doesnt work.


----------



## DDRFan2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(FranckKnight @ Sep 18 2006 said:


> Works perfect on M3 + GM27a + e27, no problem there.
> 
> The only thing I can see is that it doesn't allow me to Linkup with the GBA rom yet. Game Manager doesn't see this game was one of the Linkable games yet.
> 
> Hope that they patch that up quickly




How did you got it to work on M3?


----------



## DDRFan2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

I just got it to work on the M3 CF by  doing the following:

Safe Mode
No Trim

i dunno if it saves, but at least its running.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Emu @ Sep 18 2006 said:


> I don't suppose someone could make a rapid share of the patched file so everyone could skip this whole confusion, my stupid thing always comes up with "patcher corrupt"



Yes, please don't suppose that because Rom requests are forbidden. Instead, ask for it on the IRC channel so the a-holes who are in charge there can call you a f***tard, like they do everyone else, and then ban you.


----------



## Emu (Sep 20, 2006)

Alright can someone message me on AIM with some info on patching this ROM? My AIM is Makai Senki.


----------



## nunofgs (Sep 24, 2006)

Anyone else having problems with this game? It seems to randomly hang. Sometimes it white-screens and sometimes part of the lower screen becomes pixelated and doesn't allow me to touch it.

edit: also, it seems to be getting stuck when I go in and out of buildings randomly. They are recurring a lot more often now and seem to only happen around my farm area.


----------



## littleho (Sep 24, 2006)

i have a problem with the game freezing when i try to chop something. its quite frustrating so i kinda gave up on the game until i figure out whats wrong with it. but i dont have a problem with the pixelation


----------



## mimi_mushroom (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi, sorry if I have missed this somewhere, but I got confused as to all the people saying  'tried it with my M3 and it works fine', but actually it turning out that nobody can save it.  Has ANYBODY managed to get it to save with M3 yet?  Actually managed to get it saved and then been able to come back to the game the next day and start from where you left off?  If so, please can they let me (and all the good people) know how...

Would really like to give this a proper go, but if I have to watch that painstaking droll of a conversation between the witch princess and the Goddess one more time my DS is going through the window...


----------



## jsjazz (May 26, 2007)

Works with latest version of M3 game manager V32b on default parameters. Havn't tried save yet.


----------



## showfire (Sep 10, 2007)

QUOTE(mimi_mushroom @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> Would really like to give this a proper go, but if I have to watch that painstaking droll of a conversation between the witch princess and the Goddess one more time my DS is going through the window...Â



I agree with this comment.  Is there any fix for the save I know the rom works other than that.


----------

